# Digger demon!!!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Our 8 mo old V is a digger. First it was just in one spot under a tree but now there are holes EVERYWHERE. The problem is we are renting this house, so we will have to fix the damage one way or another. What should we do? I have read putting wire under the spots where she usually digs, but like I said everything there is a new hole in a new place. HELP!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We've been putting poop in the holes Odin digs and he will leave them alone...but then he goes and digs another one. 
As the ground is really soft right now we've been having to watch him like a hawk when hes out in the yard, and correct him when he tries to dig. I hope someone else has a good solution, as I could use it too!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

When Savannah starts digging, I calmly walk over and stand on top of wherever she was digging. When she moves to the next place, I go stand on top of that place. After 2 or 3 tries, she usually gives up on digging. Occasionally she is determined to keep digging. In those cases, she gets leashed and taken away from the area of tempting potential holes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that kristen and jld640 have the solution... Watch her like a hawk. Constant supervision is the key, until she gets the idea that you do not like it and will not put up with it. I had to do that with Willie when I first brought him home. My yard was starting to look like a bunch of land mines went off in it! It really didn't take that long, though, before he learned it was unacceptable behavior. Constant supervision (don't worry, it's only for a while). I think you can teach a Vizsla just about anything if YOU are persistent enough.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

My Duke tore up our backyard he dug some pretty large holes and lots of small ones.He seemed to grow out of it and maybe the gravel and small stones i used to fill up the holes did something to deter him some .anyways good luck with the digger.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would find a safe place for him that would be the designated digging pit. I would hide a bone just under the dirt and let the dog find it. Jackpot, he will always go there to dig. 
I did the same with a German Shepherd and worked wonders. He not only found the bone, also went ahead had hid the bone after he chewed on it... same place, so he finds it later... ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> I would find a safe place for him that would be the designated digging pit. I would hide a bone just under the dirt and let the dog find it. Jackpot, he will always go there to dig.
> I did the same with a German Shepherd and worked wonders. He not only found the bone, also went ahead had hid the bone after he chewed on it... same place, so he finds it later... ;D


Another little bit you can add to what Datacan has already said, is to get a children's plastic clam shell pool and fill it with sand. When pup digs, tell him no, take him and put him in the sand and praise when he does. Or, as said above, hide a bone in it. Make sure you buy both halves so you can cover it from the rain and also stop cats crapping in it at night!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Love the subject title! 
When Coco arrived, it was summer and we spent most of our time at the cottage. She started to dig a bit on the beach, play in the water,etc. So cute. Not so cute when we went home - our lovely backyard and garden - not so lovely. 

We watch her closely however - as soon as the snow gone we are going to try a few of the things previous mentioned however another idea suggested to us - 
Place a sprinkler on a hose in the area that she digs and while in the act of digging, turn on the sprinkler.

Here is a video that I found interesting. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ziN9E0uWk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The sprinkler may or may not work. The only time mine love to dig is when the ground is wet. Plus I have one that loves the sprinkler and the water hose. She tries to catch the water. She tears up more grass running with sharp quick turns on wet ground than she ever has digging.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmmmm ...... did not think of that.
Plan C - just do not know what that is yet


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> The only time mine love to dig is when the ground is wet.



Same here... Finch doesn't dig except at the dog park when the ground is wet, as it has been lately with the warm weather and melting snow.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby went through a digging phase as a pup. Our trainer gave us an idea to get play sand and direct her to dig only in that spot. She loves it and would dig all of the sand out. Then one day, she lost interest and never it again. She has grown up so much in the last 4-5 months. All of her little annoying puppy habits have one away.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm also a renter and my 6mo pup loves to dig, one thing that has helped us is visiting the volley ball courts at the university near my house.

as soon as she's loose in there she runs round and round and digs like mad, snorts the sand, then starts all over.
http://prettyprettypenny.tumblr.com/tagged/sand

i've noticed going once or twice a week helps decrease her inclination to dig the rest of the week.
it also exhausts her, and is presumably gentle on her growing bones.

yay sand!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This was the moment Ozkar got his sand pit. judging by the sand flying i think he liked it.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone  I LOVE the sandpit idea. With the warm weather coming I am absolutely going to get one!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've removed a flagged path up the side of my lawn, ready to seed and extend my lawn in the spring......it looks like an Iraqi airstrip now, thanks to Ruby and her two human cohorts (Harrison and Gabriel)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awww...stop being so nasty Harrigab! Ruby was "Helping" you!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Awww...stop being so nasty Harrigab! Ruby was "Helping" you!!!


....but I'd already levelled the soil out, was just waiting for it to settle and compact before I seeded it lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

me ? digging? don't know what you mean Dad!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Gosh, I've got a hankering for those wirehairs! I want one. Harrigab, Ruby is a pretty gal.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

kellygh said:


> Gosh, I've got a hankering for those wirehairs! I want one. Harrigab, Ruby is a pretty gal.


bear in mind Kelly that Ruby is a wire/smooth cross, so don't let looks sway you as I know a litter of WHV's were one is like a sheep and her litter sibling looks just like a smoothie. All the same, they're "full on" V's and life wouldn't be complete without one ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harrigab, I've always thought that Ruby is a beautiful girl... even with mud on her face!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL. Adorable. It's so funny because they really will look right at you (with their nose brown and muddy) like "What...I wasn't doing anything..."


----------

